# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازی اسنک Snake

## merlinmanson

سلام دوستان یه راهنمای در مورد کلا پیاده سازی بازی اسنک می خواستم
یه الگوریتم برای این بازی که بتونم این بازی رو بنویسم. پیدا کردن الگوریتم از روی کد های بازی خیلی سخت میشه ممنون می شم کمک کنین :قلب:  :خجالت:

----------


## earse+erse

> سلام دوستان یه راهنمای در مورد کلا پیاده سازی بازی اسنک می خواستم
> یه الگوریتم برای این بازی که بتونم این بازی رو بنویسم. پیدا کردن الگوریتم از روی کد های بازی خیلی سخت میشه ممنون می شم کمک کنین


اگه سخت ميشه پس چه جوري كمكت كنيم
فايل ضميمه رو دانلود كن
كدش رو بخون مي فهمي!

كار خواصي نداره با يه Timer بايد چك كني كه Shape هاي سازنده مار پشت سر هم برن(سر يكي ته ديگري ميشه) و وقتي كه Shape اول به مانع خورد اون هم بياد ته مار و همين طور تا آخر

اميدوارم بدردت بخوره :قلب:

----------


## ali-visualstudio

سلام دوستان عزیز

من تازه عضو شدم.یک پروژه ای دارم برنامه نویسی به این عنوان<پیاده سازی متنی بازی snake>با زبان c .....

میخواستم ببینم دوستانی که کار کردند میتونند کمک کنند من این پروزه رو بنویسم ؟؟من ترم دو هستم و تقریبا هیچی برنامه نویسی نکردم چه برسه به نوشتن این بازی!!!!!

مثلا در مورد نحوه حرکت دادن مار و...... اگه دوستان توضیح بدن من ممنون میشم...تشکر

----------


## mohsenPH

سلام
من یه مشکلی دارم می خوام اون موقعی که یه فرم فعاله با چندتا شی کاری کنم که از اول تا آخر برنامه یه شی فعال می شه 
می شه کمکم کنید؟

----------


## amirali afshar

ببخشید من فایلتون رو دانلود کردم ولی به کد هاش دسترسی ندارم
میشه کمک کنید

----------

